

Liberate OpenPoker - wagerlabs
http://www.wagerlabs.com/blog/2008/11/liberate-openpoker.html
I'm trying to exit the poker business and raise money for my new startup, one I truly believe in!
======
wagerlabs
I forgot to mention that I will also release a full-blown Flash poker client,
once I reach the donation target.

[http://www.wagerlabs.com/blog/2008/11/openpoker-vs-zynga-
and...](http://www.wagerlabs.com/blog/2008/11/openpoker-vs-zynga-and-
pokercreations-let-1000-poker-sites-bloom.html)

